# vae victis â€“ woe to the vanquished



## News Feeder (Jun 21, 2010)

Osiris, the beaten and dismembered sun god of Egypt,husband and sister to Isis, father of Horus, floats nightly in dark tabernacles on the Nile and Egyptian Lakes until morning comes to renew and restore his place in the sky. Aten, … Continue reading →












More...


----------

